# .  (, , , )

## StranNickII

!
        ,     :
_ !       .            02.12.2013 ,  26                16 ,         ,      .                          ,                        , ..  01.01.2013           .        ?
_
  ,        .    .      (, ),    ?
  , ?

----------


## .

,    ?  :Frown: 
      ,  .

----------


## StranNickII

> ,    ? 
>       ,  .


              ...    ?    ?

----------


## .

.         .      ,      .  ,     .

----------


## anton516

> ,     .


    ?

----------


## anton516

?

----------


## .

*anton516*, ,  .     .
           .

----------


## anton516

*.*
,  .       ,            .   ?

----------

,             ,

----------

,      2012       2013 .               .        2012 .  ,   .

----------


## anton516

.   .  2012   ,     ,  .

----------

,       .

----------


## anton516

-,    ,  2/3   2012  9000 ,  2/3  2013  24000 ?

----------

.
                "".

        ?

----------


## anton516

, ,   (4.5  )     "",       2013 - 6)       ,     , ,    .
       .      .

----------


## 43

!     .     "   . "         .              -  , ..  .   .        ,  .       ....(((

----------


## .

> ,             ,


  ?        ?  :Smilie:      ?
          ,       .    - .   -   .

----------

.
  580000 .
   35000 .          ?

----------

> ?        ?      ?
>           ,       .    - .   -   .


   .
             (    )
     .

----------


## .

> .


  -?     ,              .       .      .       .

----------

> !     .     "   . "         .              -  , ..  .   .        ,  .       ....(((


        ,             .

----------

> -?     ,              .       .      .       .


        .

----------


## 43

,      .  -  ...          ...

----------

> ,      .  -  ...          ...


    .

----------

> ,      .  -  ...          ...


    ,       ,

----------


## anton516

> .
>   580000 .
>    35000 .          ?


   ,             .
        .

----------

> ,             .
>         .


   "   ..   ?,      "

----------


## 43

> ,       ,


     ,   ,     ....    "  " ,        -       ,     -

----------

> ,   ,     ....    "  " ,        -       ,     -


          ?

----------


## anton516

> "   ..   ?,      "


- ,     ,     .    .45  .
         .
    ,             :Smilie: 

    ,     ,      .
       .
  .

       .   ,           12000 .  ,           24000.

----------


## 43

> .


      ...      .       ,  ,  , ...

----------


## 43

> ?


     -  30    , .. 2 ...     16- ...   ,   ...

----------


## 43

> ?


    "     ,           ...    1  2013 ....  ...

----------


## Zloimus

> ,              .       .      .       .


     ,        .      .   6%.        ,  :
1)   "  "  ,         , 
2)    "  "  ,    .            ,

----------


## 43

> ,        .      .   6%.        ,  :
> 1)   "  "  ,         , 
> 2)    "  "  ,    .            ,


   .6 .346.45,                   ,        :       ,  .2 .346.51

----------


## anton516

*43*
     ?

----------


## 43

> *43*
>      ?


   -    !

----------


## anton516

*43*




> ,        .      .   6%.        ,  :
> 1)   "  "  ,         , 
> 2)    "  "  ,    .            ,

----------


## Zloimus

> .6 .346.45,                   ,        :       ,  .2 .346.51


  , .3 .346.13: ,    ,           ,      .
          .
 ,       ,      ,        ( ). 
       2013      ,   (  )    .
       18.03.2013 03-11-11/109.      :Super:

----------


## 43

> , .3 .346.13: ,    ,           ,      .
>           .
>  ,       ,      ,        ( ). 
>        2013      ,   (  )    .
>        18.03.2013 03-11-11/109.


      ...       ,         .  -          !!!

----------


## Zloimus

> ...       ,         .  -          !!!


 -          ,     ...

----------

.

----------


## anton516

7  3  

_  ,              ( )._

----------


## .

> .


 . -    .

----------


## StranNickII

:

",          ,           ,   .
 ,  ,        16.10.2007 N 667--.      (  18.03.2013 N 03-11-12/33,  01.08.2011 N 03-11-10/48,  21.04.2011 N 03-11-06/2/63)    (     20.09.2012 N 09-8584/12,     09.06.2011 N 06-6414/2010 (       10.10.2011 N -12927/11))."
*  .   *

----------

16.10.2007 667--      .  .   . -  .               .

----------


## 43

> .


     ,     - ...

----------


## .

*43*,    ?

----------


## 43

> *43*,    ?


    ,              ...               ... ...      ...

----------


## .

,          . 
     ,        :Frown:

----------


## 43

...

----------


## StranNickII

> 16.10.2007 667--      .  .   . -  .               .


                ,     "".      (  ),     ( ).

----------


## housewife

> ,             ,


 ! ,            ,      ?

----------


## -edem-

, ...      6%.    .  ,      .    ?    ,     2014.   ?   ()    .   ,      ,      ,         .
   ?      ()?

----------


## .



----------


## -edem-

,  ?

----------


## .

?        .            .

----------


## gnews

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=510661
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=483395

----------


## -edem-

.

----------


## Ms.Lilo

,     05.12.2014  :
http://www.nalog.ru/rn77/about_fts/about_nalog/5081126/
  : http://www.nalog.ru/html/sites/www.n...3110959138.pdf

   (         ,   - ):
,              (  )     01.01.2014  25.01.2014 (..   ),               ,             .
 ,       1-        1000             (    ),   25.01.      (    )        ,     .

----------


## .

> ,              (  )     01.01.2014  25.01.2014


     .

----------

